# Dvi to HDMI (from computer to LCD TV)



## Captainkewl (Aug 14, 2006)

I just hooked up my pc video card to display my 37" LCD tv as my monitor. I did this via a dvi to HDMI cable. I can get the TV to display the visual okay, but the sound is still coming through my computer speakers. I know that HDMI cables carry both the video and audio signals, so I was wondering how I can get the sound to come out of my TV speakers insteasd of my computer speakers. I assume I have to adjust a setting in the audio properties, I just don't know which one. Thanks.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> I know that *HDMI cables carry both the video and audio signals*, so I was wondering how I can get the sound to come out of my TV speakers insteasd of my computer speakers.


Yes that's true, but...



> I did this via a* dvi *to HDMI cable.


DVI does not.

Depending on the outputs of your sound card you'll have to do it the old-fashioned way.... run some audio cables to your TV's inputs.


----------

